# Need info/opinion on a '95 740il..



## PeteG (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi gang,

I'm visiting from the X5 and Z3 boards. My brother is looking at a 1995 740il with about 69k miles on it. I believe it is an auction car, and the dealer is asking $9,700 (sounds kinda lowish to me). Anything I should be looking for or to watch out for with this particualr year/model? I came across some rumblings about the engines, but I'm not up much on the 7 series. Good looking ride, imho. 

Thanks in advance.

PS. I already looked it up on Edmunds.com. I just want to know more about this model from people who truly know the car. Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

PeteG said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I'm visiting from the X5 and Z3 boards. My brother is looking at a 1995 740il with about 69k miles on it. I believe it is an auction car, and the dealer is asking $9,700 (sounds kinda lowish to me). Anything I should be looking for or to watch out for with this particualr year/model? I came across some rumblings about the engines, but I'm not up much on the 7 series. Good looking ride, imho.
> 
> ...


I don't know how much the car should be worth, but there's one question before anything else that need to be answered...does it have the original M60 engine with the Nikasil liners? If it does, it's probably best to take a pass.

Nikasil issue


----------



## AutoXer (Oct 21, 2004)

PeteG said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I'm visiting from the X5 and Z3 boards. My brother is looking at a 1995 740il with about 69k miles on it. I believe it is an auction car, and the dealer is asking $9,700 (sounds kinda lowish to me). Anything I should be looking for or to watch out for with this particualr year/model? I came across some rumblings about the engines, but I'm not up much on the 7 series. Good looking ride, imho.
> 
> ...


I had a '95 740i and had lots of problems after about 50k miles, right after warranty expired. It was the first model year, so quite a number of items went wrong, windows, water pump, fuel pump, radiator, computer, just to name a few. I picked up a '99 three years ago, and it has been pretty much problem free so far. Both really fun cars, but just be aware of potential problems that can come up.


----------

